# Hey so did anyone else plant A LOT of pumpkins?



## eko (Oct 1, 2020)

like, An Excessive Amount™ and planted hundreds thinking they had to be replanted once they're picked...?


Spoiler: so many pumpkins, oh god




















please let this be a warning for everyone who hasn't planted yet haha

edit: the warning is DON'T plant a lot, *the pumpkins respawn after being picked* and i have so much regret for going overboard


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2020)

I think I planted around 12 for a start, I'll probably get more later on  I even moved a house to make room aha!


----------



## Azrael (Oct 1, 2020)

Lol I planted twenty and then maybe another 10-15 after none of the first batch were green


----------



## Holla (Oct 1, 2020)

Definitely not. I don't have the space to go too crazy. I planted 28 which for me is a good number. My garden can technically hold 30 but I wanted to include a garden hose and scarecrow for aesthetics.


----------



## Sheydra (Oct 1, 2020)

Thinking of going around 40 here.


----------



## tajikey (Oct 1, 2020)

I haven't yet, but I will be!


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 1, 2020)

Not nearly that many. I heard that the rate for the non-orange are terrible. I'm probably going to keep planting more throughout the month to get enough of each color


----------



## eko (Oct 1, 2020)

Sheydra said:


> Thinking of going around 40 here.


i spend my entire day digging up all the pumpkins, a tiny pumpkin patch that holds <25 is _plenty_ (unless you want to go wild and craft like 10 of each decoration haha) because just remember 40 can wield up to 120 from a single harvest with no limit


----------



## Baroque (Oct 1, 2020)

Just 15 for me. I didn't have much space left on my island and I don't think I'll need that many pumpkins either, we have a whole month to grow these things, after all. I like to think just the small batch I planted will be enough ^^'


----------



## Marte (Oct 1, 2020)

My island now consists of seven pumpkin patches, haha. I love the farming vibe, and my island reminds me of harvest moon now.


----------



## eko (Oct 1, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Not nearly that many. I heard that the rate for the non-orange are terrible. I'm probably going to keep planting more throughout the month to get enough of each color


if you want a specific color, you can just re-plant the pumpkins, like if you get a white pumpkin to grow, water it twice, that's THREE white pumpkins, giving you another twelve from a harvest :O 
also you only use the orange pumpkins to craft with


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Oct 1, 2020)

I only have enough for 18. I am not gonna rush it. And besides, I might just consider trading from players as worse case scenario.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 1, 2020)

I made a plot that can hold three lots of 18 (54) before even seeing any videos or information showing off that they regrow and so I planted accordingly. I k Pumpkin colour is random, but I did the maths my plot has the potential to be a harvest of 162.


----------



## eko (Oct 1, 2020)

niko@kamogawa said:


> I only have enough for 18. I am not gonna rush it. And besides, I might just consider trading from players as worse case scenario.


honestly 18 is the perfect amount, i'm almost done digging up all the pumpkins and will just leave two small 12 spaced patches


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 1, 2020)

eko said:


> if you want a specific color, you can just re-plant the pumpkins, like if you get a white pumpkin to grow, water it twice, that's THREE white pumpkins, giving you another twelve from a harvest :O
> also you only use the orange pumpkins to craft with



Well it's the rate for the actual plant that's terrible. The early manual testing numbers I saw from the datamine talk is that it's 75% for orange and 8.3% for each of the other colors.


----------



## eko (Oct 1, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Well it's the rate for the actual plant that's terrible. The early manual testing numbers I saw from the datamine talk is that it's 75% for orange and 8.3% for each of the other colors.


oh wow, so that lines up exactly with my vague estimation of it being 25% for a rare color!
here's what my harvest looked like for reference, 18 rare colors just in this patch, you're definitely fine just planting the 18 


Spoiler: harvest ratio


----------



## Pintuition (Oct 1, 2020)

I planted SO MANY! I'm glad I'm not the only one. I didn't realize when I planted that I didn't need so many. Thankfully I was able to gift a few stacks of starts to friends who hadn't planted yet. I have no clue what I'm going to do with all of these pumpkins. Haha!



Spoiler: never ending pumpkin patch #1


----------



## eko (Oct 1, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> I planted SO MANY! I'm glad I'm not the only one. I didn't realize when I planted that I didn't need so many. Thankfully I was able to gift a few stacks of starts to friends who hadn't planted yet. I have no clue what I'm going to do with all of these pumpkins. Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my god so i wasn't the only one  honestly i think the worst part was just "buying in bulk" 5 sprouts at a time haha
also your island rep is super cute, love the orange/black halloween theme! :O


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Oct 1, 2020)

i'm just about to plant mine today, but whew.... i don't have much space... i'll guess time to say goodbye to some of the hybrids (or orchards)


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 1, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> I planted SO MANY! I'm glad I'm not the only one. I didn't realize when I planted that I didn't need so many. Thankfully I was able to gift a few stacks of starts to friends who hadn't planted yet. I have no clue what I'm going to do with all of these pumpkins. Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you replant pumpkins on other people islands like flowers? Maybe you can sell the rare color pumpkin stacks or give them away.


----------



## Matt0106 (Oct 1, 2020)

I planted about 30, but I'm planning on buying a ton in case I need them throughout the year.


----------



## eko (Oct 1, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Can you replant pumpkins on other people islands like flowers? Maybe you can sell the rare color pumpkin stacks or give them away.


haha yes you can and i actually did a giveaway


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 1, 2020)

I've planted 216 this morning. I had the space, and I am hoping I can help out others with the pumpkins I'll harvest  
Also, having this many of them, it won't matter if I forget to water them, the harvest will be enormous nonetheless


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 1, 2020)

I planted 14, and I'll happily plant a few more if I'm missing a color or something. I even have a little garden next to my house that I could easily make just a bit bigger to accommodate a few more pumpkins. 

That being said, this is kinda hilarious and a very good warning to others. Do NOT go crazy with the pumpkins.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 1, 2020)

If I had the space, and I hadn't known better, I probably would have done the same thing   My island is very developed so I didn't have much space although I did have a designated farm area ready for this. I still managed to plant 40 pumpkins scattered around the island. Some of my little villagers have their own pumpkin patches. I also tried to give some villagers their own personal pumpkin  I planted these just for aesthetic reasons though and I wont harvest them.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks for letting us know that they regrow back! I will plant less, knowing this news.


----------



## AutomationAir (Oct 1, 2020)

My main pumpkin patch is 9 x 12, plus I planted more throughout my island... I just really like pumpkins, ok?!


----------



## Manah (Oct 1, 2020)

Two fields with 18 pumpkins each. 30 additional pumpkin starts to replant for rare colors.


----------



## eko (Oct 1, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I've planted 216 this morning. I had the space, and I am hoping I can help out others with the pumpkins I'll harvest
> Also, having this many of them, it won't matter if I forget to water them, the harvest will be enormous nonetheless


216 omg... i think that's roughly how many i planted, pretty sure i used over 20 stacks haha. also i wish you the very best for your sanity while harvesting them all kajdfhgkafd 



michealsmells said:


> I planted 14, and I'll happily plant a few more if I'm missing a color or something. I even have a little garden next to my house that I could easily make just a bit bigger to accommodate a few more pumpkins.
> 
> That being said, this is kinda hilarious and a very good warning to others. Do NOT go crazy with the pumpkins.


exactly omg, hilarious was what i was aiming for in sharing my shame in going overboard haha 



dizzy bone said:


> If I had the space, and I hadn't known better, I probably would have done the same thing   My island is very developed so I didn't have much space although I did have a designated farm area ready for this. I still managed to plant 40 pumpkins scattered around the island. Some of my little villagers have their own pumpkin patches. I also tried to give some villagers their own personal pumpkin  I planted these just for aesthetic reasons though and I wont harvest them.


ohh giving villagers their own pumpkin patches is such a creative idea! i ended up digging up some pumpkins and scattering them around pathways as decoration, they're such a nice aesthetic :0c also i'm glad that you knew better + didn't have the space to spare you from falling into the same situation haha


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 1, 2020)

eko said:


> like, An Excessive Amount™ and planted hundreds thinking they had to be replanted once they're picked...?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: so many pumpkins, oh god
> ...



 I didn't plant that many. I think I only planted around 20 because I have a small garden and a bigger community garden.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 1, 2020)

I also planted about 30. Might do some more random ones around different areas. But, my main area is planted.


----------



## Debeers (Oct 1, 2020)

60 here. We reserved a plot for them and found out it can hold 60! At least it is just one place


----------



## azurill (Oct 1, 2020)

I have not planted any pumpkins yet. I was able to buy some from Leif this morning before going to work. Will be planting mine later not sure how many yet.


----------



## Emmsey (Oct 1, 2020)

I did 20 enough to fit the field I had and appear aesthetically pleasing!


----------



## Fye (Oct 1, 2020)

I planted 15 in my farm, and 15 in a random grassy area on my island. Half of my farm is just yellow hyacinths that I'm pretending are corn so if I decide I still need 30 pumpkin plants after Halloween is over I might replace the hyacinths. Otherwise I'm planning on saving that space for future veggies


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 1, 2020)

I planted 24 in my crop field and since I TT I now have well over a 100 orange pumpkins ahah. I still needa grow more of the rarer colors


----------



## Imbri (Oct 1, 2020)

I currently have 70 planted, but once they mature and I see what I have, I'll thin it down to 4 rows of 10, 1 of each color. I bought from Leif, so I didn't mind paying the extra bells now, especially since it's cheaper than buying from the NBs.


----------



## kyrynbunni (Oct 1, 2020)

im planning to plant around groups of 10 to 20 because im wanting specific colors for certain areas of town. i plan to just sell the orange ones as i know theyre the most common type.


----------



## Le Ham (Oct 1, 2020)

I planted 44 (a 7x4 plot plus a 4x4) and bought another 36 starts for switching out for rarer colors. Now I've realized that may be too much, but it'll be good for mass crafting methinks


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 1, 2020)

I planted twelve. More than enough to make one of everything this season. I don't plan to use any decorations in multiples or have them around past Halloween, so no need to get any bigger than that for me.


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 1, 2020)

I planted some around my island for the farming vibes as well! It gave me something to put in empty spots I didn't know what to do with. Empty corner? Throw in a tiny crop corner and some hay haha


----------



## AmyK (Oct 1, 2020)

Lobo has a small farm spot on my island, I’ve planted 45 pumpkins there. Can’t wait to see them mature! I’d even plant more, but I have a lot of very wild flowers taking over my plateau, so there’s a lot of cleaning and decorating to do, even without the extra pumpkins. lol

I find it so nice that people who have enough space plant more, so they can help others out.


----------



## icecreamcheese (Oct 1, 2020)

i planted 30, but i plan to have 12 of them orange and 18 of other colors (6 from each other color).
u can plant the pumpkins themself like u do with fruit so u just need one of each color in order to duplicate it.

once u have 30 pumpkins if u water them every day u should get 90 pumpkins every 2 days
thats alot. i think u need 88 orange ones total for all the diy,


----------



## Skunk (Oct 1, 2020)

I've planted around 200 atm, I am trying to get 10 plants of each color lol... but uhh the rates are pure dog poopy :T

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



icecreamcheese said:


> i planted 30, but i plan to have 12 of them orange and 18 of other colors (6 from each other color).
> u can plant the pumpkins themself like u do with fruit so u just need one of each color in order to duplicate it.
> 
> once u have 30 pumpkins if u water them every day u should get 90 pumpkins every 2 days
> ...


okay wait i didnt think to try planting the other colors to get more/duplicate REEEE..


----------



## Serabee (Oct 1, 2020)

Lol, not quite that much! I planted a lot initially and have cut back (I now have six of each color) but, even though I didn't realize they weren't single harvest type items, I figured I had plenty of time to plant more (and not a ton of free space on my island to plant a bunch, lol).

	Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020



Skunk said:


> I've planted around 200 atm, I am trying to get 10 plants of each color lol... but uhh the rates are pure dog poopy :T
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020
> 
> ...


Yep, planting the different colored ones allows you to grow more of that color- that's how I filled out my patches with the colors I still needed!


----------



## Skunk (Oct 1, 2020)

Serabee said:


> Lol, not quite that much! I planted a lot initially and have cut back (I now have six of each color) but, even though I didn't realize they weren't single harvest type items, I figured I had plenty of time to plant more (and not a ton of free space on my island to plant a bunch, lol).
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 1, 2020
> 
> ...


good to know! i read that the colors that grow are random, so i didnt even think to replant those I already harvested


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 1, 2020)

HAHAHAH only about 200-300


----------



## Serabee (Oct 1, 2020)

Skunk said:


> good to know! i read that the colors that grow are random, so i didnt even think to replant those I already harvested


The colors from the SPROUTS you buy from Leif or the Nooklings are random- but the ones you grow from the actual pumpkins aren't.
...Unless I've just had weird luck getting the exact colors from the ones I've planted, which I doubt


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 1, 2020)

Also, just a comment, is anyone else disgusted by the way the starter pumpkins look? they look _ so weird _


----------



## Skunk (Oct 1, 2020)

Serabee said:


> The colors from the SPROUTS you buy from Leif or the Nooklings are random- but the ones you grow from the actual pumpkins aren't.
> ...Unless I've just had weird luck getting the exact colors from the ones I've planted, which I doubt


Yeah makes a lot more sense lmfao, It just gave me flashbacks to the mobile game and the events w/ terrible rates x__x'' 

and didnt wanna pull my hair out over it so I overcompensated.....


----------



## Coach (Oct 1, 2020)

I planted about 30 initially to get some different ones! Now I'm having a 4x3 patch of each type and then some scattered around the place. Didn't know that you could replant a single one directly to get the colour desired until reading this thread, so that will save me some time getting my green ones finished up!


----------



## Snek (Oct 1, 2020)

Yes of course! I have been super busy planting pumpkins by the truckload and then TT'ing. From what I've gathered on my island, pumpkin colour is up to chance. Orange is the most common, white and yellow are average and green is the rarest. Planting tons of pumpkins help increase odds of getting the green ones. Now I am sorting every pumpkin by color, harvesting and trashing the orange pumpkins to make room for new starts.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 1, 2020)

2 Islands to decorate so I planted lots.  Island 1 has 108 and Island 2 has 117.  
One Island I want to change the color on the Halloween items to match the island.  
Island 2 isn't complete so I have lots of room to plant more.


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 1, 2020)

I went a bit crazy I’m sure I have like 30 that I planted   I didn’t get any white pumpkins tho I got all the other colours but not white


----------



## th8827 (Oct 1, 2020)

I put 30 on my farm.


----------



## azurill (Oct 1, 2020)

I now have 30 in my pumpkin patch. I might plant some more later. Right after I planted them it started to rain.


----------



## Asarena (Oct 1, 2020)

I planted 50 for now! I might plant some more though depending on which colors the ones I planted turn out to be


----------



## John Wick (Oct 1, 2020)

I did, but the novelty has worn off.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

I got a bunch down on my forest floor but my big plan is to have green pumpkin plants literally EVERYWHERE (as they’re my favorite variation) so I need to wait for those to sprout.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 1, 2020)

I went back and planted probably about 50 or 60 more. Just thinking about time lost in waiting for them to grow...in which case, the more I can have when they're ready, the better. Also...they just go a long way in making my whole island look more festive. So, I'm kinda putting them wherever I can fit them in at this point.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 2, 2020)

WOW. I planted like 35 or so and I felt like that was a lot. I don't really have the desire to have too much more than that. I'm not trying to be a big pumpkin farm!


----------



## xara (Oct 2, 2020)

XJSMSMSMNZ you rlly went “ah yes i need Exactly 250 pumpkins” 

i definitely considered going overboard at first but since my island’s still currently overrun with flowers, i don’t have much room available and so i planted about,, 28 to start aha c’:


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 2, 2020)

I've only planted 5 pumpkins. I'll likely plant a few more at some point, though I don't want to go too overboard since I don't really have that much room, lol


----------



## eko (Oct 2, 2020)

Snek said:


> Yes of course! I have been super busy planting pumpkins by the truckload and then TT'ing. From what I've gathered on my island, pumpkin colour is up to chance. Orange is the most common, white and yellow are average and green is the rarest. Planting tons of pumpkins help increase odds of getting the green ones. Now I am sorting every pumpkin by color, harvesting and trashing the orange pumpkins to make room for new starts.


is there a reason why you're trashing the orange pumpkins? i did quite the opposite and dug up all the "rare" colors... you don't actually craft with them, they're just for customization which doesn't take a lot of pumpkins



KittenNoir said:


> I went a bit crazy I’m sure I have like 30 that I planted   I didn’t get any white pumpkins tho I got all the other colours but not white


i know some people prefer growing it by themselves, but i can give you a stack of white pumpkins so you can plant them? :0c



John Wick said:


> I did, but the novelty has worn off.


exactly! i spent all of yesterday digging up all the pumpkins rip, a tiny 4x3 patch is more than enough honestly

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



xara said:


> XJSMSMSMNZ you rlly went “ah yes i need Exactly 250 pumpkins”
> 
> i definitely considered going overboard at first but since my island’s still currently overrun with flowers, i don’t have much room available and so i planted about,, 28 to start aha c’:


i thought that once you picked the pumpkins they disappear and had to be planted again


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 2, 2020)

I planted 18 - two squares of 9 for easy watering, aesthetics and because of those Harvest Moon vibes  I considered expanding the farm area to have an area for each colour but I think that'd be too much space used for the same thing, which is not what my island is about~


----------



## mayortiffany (Oct 2, 2020)

I went with 10 pumpkins to start with, and bought another 10 starts in case.

Hopefully, I'll get one of each colour but if not, I'll start planting the other pumpkins. I'm not too fussed about paying extra for starts from the Nooklings instead of from Leif, so I'll probably just rinse and repeat until l get enough. 

Or, I'll pop into a shop on these forums and just buy pumpkins if I get lazy haha! That's how I ended up getting blue roses and green mums... by paying for them!


----------



## Fye (Oct 2, 2020)

So I originally bought 25 since I was only planning on crafting the actual pumpkin items that could blend in with a normal island, and not the pumpkin/spooky themed furniture. But I was able to make space for a little seasonal corner on my island that I'll fill with that season's crafted items so I bought another 20 pumpkin starts so that I'll have enough pumpkins to make all the crafts! Now I just need to get the DIYs...


----------



## Rosch (Oct 2, 2020)

I planted 80. Just because. XD
Also I blame my obsession with Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons for my farming instincts.


----------



## Garrett (Oct 2, 2020)

I haven't counted but I must've planted over 100 starts, divided between various gardens and a couple of communal patches. I've always enjoyed making gardens so it's more for decoration than materials farming.


----------



## Bugs (Oct 2, 2020)

I planted 25 - 30 pumpkins randomly around the place, cause I'd like to have some year-round and I'm testing how they look in certain areas. I've got two small pumpkin patches and I've also planted them on cliff edges and randomly around the forest, looking forward to seeing how they turn out


----------



## Pyoopi (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm definitely under 50 because I don't want my island overrun by the pumpkins. But out of all of them growing, I got three green pumpkins (9 in total). 

I have one patch dedicated to yellow and white. The other is green and orange.


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 2, 2020)

eko said:


> is there a reason why you're trashing the orange pumpkins? i did quite the opposite and dug up all the "rare" colors... you don't actually craft with them, they're just for customization which doesn't take a lot of pumpkins
> 
> 
> i know some people prefer growing it by themselves, but i can give you a stack of white pumpkins so you can plant them? :0c
> ...


Thank you for your generosity  but I finally got 4 today haha


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 2, 2020)

I've planted like 48 pumpkins and i think that's quite alot since i have no idea where to plant the other pumpkin starts


----------



## Snek (Oct 2, 2020)

eko said:


> is there a reason why you're trashing the orange pumpkins? i did quite the opposite and dug up all the "rare" colors... you don't actually craft with them, they're just for customization which doesn't take a lot of pumpkins



I sell the orange pumpkin plants at Nooks, which is basically me trashing them. I have enough of them. My storage is practically full of orange pumpkins and I already have a huge patch of o. pumpkin plants. I know that coloured ones are for customisation. I just like having many, is that wrong?


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 2, 2020)

At this point I've planted four full inv's of pumpkins... not much room left now lol.


----------



## Xane_MM (Oct 2, 2020)

Is 106 too many? That's how many I planted around my island. The only problem is that I have to remember to customize the watering can multiple times during it to avoid breaking it!


Rosch said:


> AlsoI blame my obsession with Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons for my farming instincts.


 That's why one of the fields is made of 3×3 squares for me, I think.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 2, 2020)

That...that's a lot of pumpkins. More opportunities to get a variety of colors, though! How long did this take you?   

I've only planted 15-20, but I may add a few more as I do have the space.   Good luck to everyone on their watering adventures!


----------



## AssassinVicz (Oct 2, 2020)

I think i bought over 100, assuming you’d dig them up after they fully grew. Then finding out that they respawned.

I mean I don’t mind having that many, since I can probably trade with friends for pumpkins I want 

But I wouldn’t advise it, unless you’d want a certain kind.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 2, 2020)

I bought 30 which has been the perfect amount for me!


----------



## Rinpane (Oct 2, 2020)

I planted 30 but bought around 80 sprouts in total, while considering buying a lot more prior to finding out the whole replanting thing...definitely glad I didn’t plant 50 like I originally planned. I already feel like I’ll have way too many orange pumpkins... ^^;


----------



## Nodokana (Oct 2, 2020)

I planted around 80 pumpkins.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 2, 2020)

*raises hand* Guilty 

Just like many others here, I really couldn't help myself! I have a patch near my orchard. Dom and I share a yard, and Agnes manages the pumpkin patch, but all three of us work together to get the job done. I also have a pumpkin patch near Nook's Cranny, and that's were I decided to place my spooky carriage. I can see why so many really like this item, it looks amazing! My other favorites include the candy set, standing lamp, arch and tower.

Currently in my storage I have about 200 orange pumpkins. They're clearly the most common but I'm okay with that because they're my favorite and my preference of color.

I'm real glad to know that pumpkins continue to grow year-round so I don't have to worry that they'll wither. I can keep my happy little pumpkin patch that my soon turn into a full-scale farm! Now I'm curious; would someone take the time to flatten a huge section of their island dedicated to just growing pumpkins? I'd really like to see that! ☺


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

I will be planting a TON of green pumpkins EVERYWHERE... I just need to get my starter crop going.


----------



## xTurnip (Oct 2, 2020)

I have 12 of each color planted!


----------



## hakutaku (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I planted around 20 pumpkins. Not enough, in my opinion, when you look at how many are needed for the DIY projects lol. I only have one pumpkin patch though, so what can ya do?


----------



## eko (Oct 2, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> That...that's a lot of pumpkins. More opportunities to get a variety of colors, though! How long did this take you?
> 
> I've only planted 15-20, but I may add a few more as I do have the space.   Good luck to everyone on their watering adventures!


yeah, thankfully i got an abundance of rare colors! oh gosh... i know it took _at least_ 2 hours haha



AssassinVicz said:


> I think i bought over 100, assuming you’d dig them up after they fully grew. Then finding out that they respawned.
> 
> I mean I don’t mind having that many, since I can probably trade with friends for pumpkins I want
> 
> But I wouldn’t advise it, unless you’d want a certain kind.


moments like these i kind of wish that i stayed on my break from acnh a little longer to wait for all the tips/guides :'3c


----------



## AssassinVicz (Oct 2, 2020)

eko said:


> yeah, thankfully i got an abundance of rare colors! oh gosh... i know it took _at least_ 2 hours haha
> 
> 
> moments like these i kind of wish that i stayed on my break from acnh a little longer to wait for all the tips/guides :'3c



Yeah, I was trying to avoid spoilers due to wanting the pumpkin items to be a surprise. 
But going by things like money trees that once planted, don’t reproduce stuff and that. I kinda wasn’t expecting it. 

If anything it fills in the empty voids if my town. Considering I can’t think of anything to fill it with.


----------



## oak (Oct 2, 2020)

I planted way too many and I'm thinking I might have to dig some up lol. I got too excited.


----------



## nammie (Oct 2, 2020)

I counted and I planted 34 in my farming area, which I think will be enough haha
might get rid of a few in the coming weeks too


----------



## sarosephie (Oct 2, 2020)

You are definitely not alone here. I actually ended up buying an obscene amount of pumpkin spreads because I thought the odds were going to be horrifically skewed like flowers. I thought you were going to get my green ones out of like one of a hundred or something.

It seems like I just overbought.

I thought you could tell what the sprouts were immediately as you planted it and then you would dig it up. So you can imagine my face when everything kept being at Orange and I thought everything was going to be just colors.


----------



## Flygon (Oct 2, 2020)

I bought a ton to ensure I got enough of all the rare colors. When the event is over, I'll probably trash a lot of my orange ones and put the leftovers on my flower storage island. I want to have some wild pumpkins in my overgrown areas, but I'll figure that out after October.


----------



## xlisapisa (Oct 2, 2020)

I haven’t made it to October yet, almost there. But thank you to everyone for the helpful tips on what _not_ to do! It will definitely save me quite some time. Really contemplating on just time traveling forward to get there faster already, but for now I’ll just take it nice and slow. It will give me a lot more time to plan where to even put my pumpkins when the time comes, my island is a crazy mess at the moment.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 2, 2020)

Ohhhh so they don't need to be replanted ha. I'm too used to stardew valley farming mechanics (they have plants that don't need replanting too but-) I'm one of those people who didn't plant too may but bought extra plants for after they grew lol.


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Oct 8, 2020)

I planted a lil over 95 or so, mostly so I had a better chance at getting non-orange pumpkins. I'm slowly replacing some orange with the other colors :3 I had heard in a YT video that if you plant them then dig them up and replant the sapling, it randomizes the odds to be better chanced in getting a rare color versus 75% of the time orange


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Oct 8, 2020)

I planned on planting alot, but my island is already pretty decorated so I didn't really have the room. 

I just planted three rows of 10. That's how I still have it set up on a random part of my island until I can be bothered to make a proper farm for it/find the space. Which I want to do preferably before the week of Halloween. 

It's more than enough for me to do my crafting and customising with.


----------



## Jhine7 (Oct 8, 2020)

I planted 36, 9 of each color. Not too bad!


----------



## Clock (Oct 8, 2020)

I only planted 20, I'm thinking of planting more though, but it might be too much.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 8, 2020)

I planted 40 because I didn't know what to expect and I am glad that I did because the yellow green and white starts are like... not near as common as the orange lol. I will get rid of some after the season is over with and just have like 4 of each color or something.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 8, 2020)

Just a few...


----------



## Junalt (Oct 8, 2020)

I planted 70. I will probably replace some of them when/if we eventually get other vegetables to plant.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 8, 2020)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> View attachment 325535View attachment 325536
> 
> Just a few...


And in the two best colors!


----------



## PemaGrey (Oct 8, 2020)

I planted way too many. My rarest color is yellow. Lots of orange and green. I sell them... they make good money... or gifts.


----------



## toonafeesh (Oct 8, 2020)

I planted sooo many and definitely regret it.. my rarest is white!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Oct 8, 2020)

I had already carved out a large area of my cliffs for Cole's house + path and garden, so I worked out I could fill that area with 150 pumpkins and see what I get, (not enough yellows!) then replant later as I moved him in... 
Well it all took way longer than expected, and I now have some 600 pumpkins in storage and had to sell loads of spare orange pumpkins and sell about 70 of the plants when I realised I had nowhere for them, and that they regrow! Then I learned you can plant a pumpkin and grow a plant of a guaranteed colour, and planted a load more yellows, and now I'm sitting on about 90 pumpkins spread everywhere around Coles house and throughout town, and I doubt even after crafting everything I'll have made a dent in my storage now. :s


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 8, 2020)

i only planted like 9? do i need alot more then that? <:3


----------



## avieators (Oct 9, 2020)

so much pumpkin mania in this thread hdjdsksk. i planted a lot on purpose bc i was so hyped, i didnt know they regrow but i wasnt gonna let that stop me


----------



## Skandranon (Oct 9, 2020)

naw I went minimalist, have a garden of 12, then 2 more elsewhere (they were orange so dug them up and planted the right colors in their place but didnt want to scrap them) My second island has 12 too, pretty much like to just do 2 uses of the watering then done.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Oct 9, 2020)

I planted around 24 so far, but I'm about to make more "pumpkin areas" on my island soon. I just love the addition of pumpkins in this game along with the spooky stuff.


----------



## Mick (Oct 9, 2020)

I planted a lot at first, now I just have 7 of each colour and a few spare orange ones. That should be more than enough, so I have dug up and destroyed the rest.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 9, 2020)

haha yeaaah I went ham and planted 5 patches and now I have 500 pumpkins if I harvest


----------



## lexy_ (Oct 9, 2020)

not many, a dozen maybe.... because I am buying furniture at nook cranny instead of crafting ^^ but I did not know that we could give away pumpkin as a gift to villager so I will do that from now on


----------



## Splinter (Oct 9, 2020)

I planted way too many thinking they only grew once then you had to plant more.


----------



## moonlights (Oct 9, 2020)

I planted quite a lot and now I've started slowing down with the Halloween crafting for the moment the number of pumpkins is catching up to me aha. I think I have about 100 lying on paths and some in my pumpkin patchs I haven't harvested yet.


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 9, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i only planted like 9? do i need alot more then that? <:3



Not unless you want to craft a lot of pumpkin decorations. ♡

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2020

I keep planting more and more pumpkins! I decided to move Sherb back by my house since he has the nature hobby and needs a garden. I had dead space so rearranged my paths and boom, need to expand my pumpkin patch. Oh, now I have room for something in front of my house? Micro pumpkin patch time!

Oh, I miscounted and have an extra pumpkin sprout? Let's plant it in my campsite.

I was really resistant to farming in AC and now I love it!


----------



## annex (Oct 9, 2020)

I have three patches. I now have too many pumpkins, so I just don't harvest them anymore.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 9, 2020)

Have 3 patches of pumpkins and not sure what to do with them  Bought everything from shops, and like orange better than customised


----------



## Eureka (Oct 9, 2020)

I've planted over 20 but still don't have any white pumpkins! Meanwhile my house is filled with orange pumpkins   

I'm actually going to to plant a ton, like 40, to try and get about 5 white pumpkin plants.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 9, 2020)

I planted some, got more, planted more, and some more. Rn I have too many orange cause I started planting them to get more of the other colours so I can arrange them all pretty like. I quickly learned I did not need to plant as many as I did at first since I've been buying the actual furniture from Nooks.


----------



## Jassiii (Oct 9, 2020)

I planted too many only because I used them as decoration In my forest and along some paths-- I also have a dedicated pumpkin patch that is LORGE


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm amazed at all of you that say that you haven't needed many crafted pumpkins since you're buying them. It makes me wonder if I'm going overboard on decorating since I've been buying every decoration I see and I still need/want more!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 9, 2020)

Oh god yes so many, way over 100. Still have barely gotten any DIY's though, I'm gonna have my storage full : P


----------



## Matt0106 (Oct 9, 2020)

Yup! Planted roughly 40-50 of them. I thought I would be in desperate need, but right now, I haven't taken the third round of them just because I don't know what to do with them yet lol.


----------



## Imbri (Oct 9, 2020)

I've grown all the plants I want in each of the colors, so my patch has been ruthlessly thinned.

At this point, I've crafted everything I can, as well as buying a few items, so I'm not picking them. They're being used as decoration, much like my mini orchards are.

In between the rows, I've placed a spooky scarecrow, a watering can, a handcart, and a shovel. I like the way it looks.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 9, 2020)

I’m adding more green pumpkins tonight. I know imma have to thin em out as soon as other crops are revealed but they just are cool looking lol


----------



## Marines (Oct 9, 2020)

Not yet but I am planning to lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2020)

I planted around ~20. I didn't plant any until October 4th so had already heard from others the ins and outs of how they work.


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 10, 2020)

I finally counted all of my pumpkins (after I planted some for Sherb's garden) and I discovered that I had 37 pumpkins). Naturally, I had to find spaces to plant three more so I would have an even number of 40. And that is how I have some pumpkins around my campsite which is supposed to be in the middle of a forest area. Oh well, pumpkins go well with forest areas.


----------



## Integra310 (Oct 10, 2020)

Marte said:


> My island now consists of seven pumpkin patches, haha. I love the farming vibe, and my island reminds me of harvest moon now.


I have like 15 patches now!!! Totally went overboard because I love the farming vibes (◠‿◕)


----------



## RoseSilverpen (Oct 11, 2020)

I regret this many Pumpkins. I am no longer going to water them, since 3 per harvest is too many.
If anyone needs pumpkins, I have like, over 200 orange ones now just chilling on the ground.


----------



## SugarMage (Oct 11, 2020)

Well I THOUGHT I had until I saw the OPs screenshot XD
But I did plant way more then I needed.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 11, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Oh well, pumpkins go well with forest areas.


As someone who constantly plants more and more wild pumpkins I can back this claim up.


----------



## eko (Oct 11, 2020)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> View attachment 325535View attachment 325536
> 
> Just a few...


oh wow i love this!! the pattern is so nice too 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020



SmoochsPLH said:


> i only planted like 9? do i need alot more then that? <:3


9 is absolutely fine!! i just planted way too many because i thought they'd disappear after you pick them, i actually ended up only keeping 12 and digging up the rest haha


----------



## nerfeddude (Oct 11, 2020)

I planted, like, 30 pumpkins. But I'm planning to add a bit more to some areas of my island because they look nice!


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 11, 2020)

I planted 55 but I didn't have a specific number in mind. I had a cafe which I later turned into a diner and I didn't like either one.  I left the diner for a long time cause I didn't know what to do with the space. once this new expansion came along I tore down the diner and made that space my pumpkin patch. And it fit 55 pumpkin starts. And I have a ton of pumpkins now too


----------



## kiekieote (Oct 15, 2020)

DANG. I thought I planted a lot, but I've only put down maybe half as much as you. Granted, I probably would have bought nearly that many if buying wasn't such a tedious process! xD


----------



## Honesta (Oct 15, 2020)

I originally plants about 150... LOL, WOOPS! I currently have it down to 10 of each color and am not sure if I'll keep that or go down even more. lol, but yeah... SO MANY


----------



## aetherene (Oct 15, 2020)

I didn't plant a lot. Maybe like 12 haha. I didn't have enough room for a patch so I made a small one instead.


----------



## Bobthecat1 (Oct 15, 2020)

I have a small pumpkin patch of 12.

That suits my needs fine, especially since I seem to get hardly any pumpkin recipes!

They don’t rot, do they? Like the turnips?


----------



## Honesta (Oct 15, 2020)

Bobthecat1 said:


> I have a small pumpkin patch of 12.
> 
> That suits my needs fine, especially since I seem to get hardly any pumpkin recipes!
> 
> They don’t rot, do they? Like the turnips?


I don't believe they do, mine in storage haven't rotted yet


----------



## Bobthecat1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Honesta said:


> I don't believe they do, mine in storage haven't rotted yet


I was hoping that they didn’t. 

I figured if I get too many, I just wouldn’t pick them.


----------



## Honesta (Oct 15, 2020)

Bobthecat1 said:


> I was hoping that they didn’t.
> 
> I figured if I get too many, I just wouldn’t pick them.


Oh maaan, same. Guess we'll see at end of October? lol, I think it's just a seasonal material though, in terms of rotting or not


----------



## eseamir (Oct 17, 2020)

I've got a pumpkin patch next to my house and a bigger one up on one of the cliffs that I planted after none of my original batch were white (gotta have those matching pumpkin decorations for the ~aesthetics~)


----------



## HailRaven (Oct 20, 2020)

Yeah, I've planted quite a few and now my house storage hates me. I'm hoarding pumpkins....
Why? ( who on earth needs 400 pumpkins?) 
I really dont know...
should probably mass produce halloween furniture and sell it to the nook boys.
They'll be the new spirit halloween or party city.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Oct 20, 2020)

I think I planted a total of... 50? Three sections of 16 in a patch, and then two random plants by my house for the aesthetic. Definitely don't need that much, but it's fine. Does anyone know if you can put pumpkin plants in your storage? I'm assuming not, because you can't put flowers in your storage. But I want to keep the plants I have, just not on my island when it's not fall season, as I feel like I have the perfect amount of the different colors.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Oct 20, 2020)

yes. I planted an irrational amount of pumpkins and now they’re overtaking my inventory lol I have crafted wayyyyy too much pumpkin stuff


----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 20, 2020)

I wish I had that much room to plant so many! My pumpkin patch is dedicated to the last remaining unoccupied corner of my island, so I don't get that much.

That's definitely a lot of pumpkins, though lol.


----------



## mistakenolive (Oct 21, 2020)

YES, I definitely did. On the plus side, I planted enough to get rows of all 4 pumpkin colors for my dedicated pumpkin patch/farmers market.


----------



## yuckyrat (Oct 21, 2020)

I planted 10 (5 on each side of my front yard) thinking I'd have to replant them after picking... but nope.

I didn't plant anywhere near as many as this, though! :0 Wow!


----------



## Wickel (Oct 21, 2020)

I like giving them as gifts to my villagers! They're always super happy and give me something in return ~


----------

